# Red Bellies RBP



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Back into keeping predatory fish. Semi planted RBP tank.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

your tank is so clean, I think 100 neon tetra will glow up nicely . How about a cool deadly feeding video?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm wondering about a feeding video too


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

I just feed these guys basa fillet at the moment. Nothing too exciting lol. The smallest one is eating pellets and I'm hoping the other 3 will follow soon enough.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow is that in your new fluval? Nice and clean


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> I just feed these guys basa fillet at the moment. Nothing too exciting lol. The smallest one is eating pellets and I'm hoping the other 3 will follow soon enough.


lol RBP on pellet its like tiger is vegetarian.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

This is the studio!

David, lol it's not that bad!!! Pellet feeding is convenient! Feeding live is too messy!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

I have seen it in person. Really cool looking setup! Post a picture showing both tank & stand, Mike.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

JTang

Thanks! I'm waiting for your studio pictures! Have you decided what's going in it?

Here are some pics:


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Pics! Very nice. I have those exact same passage door handles next to your tank. Exact same. 

Fluval makes some attractive and well made tanks, though I can't say the same for their canisters and those corrugated hoses.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Pics! Very nice. I have those exact same passage door handles next to your tank. Exact same.
> 
> Fluval makes some attractive and well made tanks, though I can't say the same for their canisters and those corrugated hoses.


Tony. I hear you. Their canisters are a little lacking. I remember using the 404's a while back and they would always leak around the seal. I'm hoping with the new 06 series that they have resolved that issue. Initially, I was thinking of custom making a sump for the studio but just got lazy. This will do for now.

PS. They are great handles lol.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

My fish are looking good. Glad there in good hands.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

mrbob said:


> My fish are looking good. Glad there in good hands.


Bob. Thanks for the RBPs. They are doing well, eating lots and excreting a lot of waste lol. I have a smaller RBP that I threw into the mix and the larger ones don't bother the small one. Although the tank is a little small for life, it'll do for now until I upgrade again in a few months time. Hoping to add more RBP by then!


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

There not nipping at plants? I read somewhere that rbp prefer veggies all thou I never found much truth in that these guys love there tilapia and shrimp or any fish probably lol enjoy them I have to many fish have to keep down grading lol


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Haven't nipped the plants just yet. I hope they don't as it will just create a mess! I'll keep them well fed. So far they're Chanpong down on basa fillet. Seems to tear rather easily and it's quite oily. Once I get through the basa, I'll switch them to tilapia and prawn. Where did you get your tilapia fillet from?


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Costco individualy packaged good price.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

mrbob said:


> Costco individualy packaged good price.


Awesome! I'll have to go take a look. Thanks!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> JTang
> 
> Thanks! I'm waiting for your studio pictures! Have you decided what's going in it?


Nothing too exciting to show yet. Mine is just a knockoff version of yours... modded tank, custom built stand n aftermarket equipments. Lol

I have something in mind but would love to start a journal n get some input from all you fish freaks!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

JTang said:


> Nothing too exciting to show yet. Mine is just a knockoff version of yours... modded tank, custom built stand n aftermarket equipments. Lol
> 
> I have something in mind but would love to start a journal n get some input from all you fish freaks!


The possibilities are endless for the studio. Its a good size tank for fresh or salt. It would definitely make a nice planted setup!


----------



## mr ry (Jun 19, 2014)

Beauty tank I like rbp !!!! Thinking about another tank to join my other 3 hahah


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

mr ry said:


> Beauty tank I like rbp !!!! Thinking about another tank to join my other 3 hahah


I remember when I was just getting into exotic / predatory fish, I stumbled into Big Al's in Richmond. Saw a tank of 5 RBPs that were around 5-6 inches. Bought 3 of them and then the addiction kicked in from there. I had them in a 33 gallon and not too long after, purchased a 75 gallon tank. Kept 6 piranhas in there for some time and then switched over to arowana keeping. Here I go again with the piranhas. lol


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

I had couple of red bellies in a 33 for a while before switching over to a black rhom. Then had to get rid of the rhom for my highback.

I miss my rhom so much as it was just such a naturally aggressive fish, vs. the red bellies which I found really skittish and afraid of everything. Had them all on pellets within a month by just getting the silversides, putting some fishing line on it and getting them to attack it as soon as it hit the water. Then gradually rolled the silversides in pellets, and swapped out pellets on the line. Eventually they just started hitting the pellets as soon as they touched the water.

Had to get rid of my highback, and was feeling the need for something and ended up with a small sanchezi. 

Great looking tank.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

mitchb said:


> I had couple of red bellies in a 33 for a while before switching over to a black rhom. Then had to get rid of the rhom for my highback.
> 
> I miss my rhom so much as it was just such a naturally aggressive fish, vs. the red bellies which I found really skittish and afraid of everything. Had them all on pellets within a month by just getting the silversides, putting some fishing line on it and getting them to attack it as soon as it hit the water. Then gradually rolled the silversides in pellets, and swapped out pellets on the line. Eventually they just started hitting the pellets as soon as they touched the water.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mitch! These red bellies are not skittish at all. During the 1st 2 weeks they were because I didn't have any gravel on the bottom so they were seeing their own reflection. Since adding the gravel, they are quite "chill".

I kept a gold spilo and black peruvian rhom back in the days and I found them to be rather timid. I think it was just the individual's personality. I also kept an elongatus and found them to be more outgoing and would often chase my finger around.

Ive been looking around the internet and ruby red spilos are suppose to be one of the most aggressive solitary piranhas. I might have to give one of them a try down the road!


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

I had always thought that the bottom doesn't reflect anything, just was based on the way that we view the reflection from outside the tank, unless there was a mirror or something shiny on the bottom?

If I could do it all over again with a new piranha I would get a rhom, the spilos look cool but depending on the size of a tank you can't beat a big rhom I don't think: 




The red eyes and dark black colors are just amazing.

I think when I set up my acrylic tank again i am going to just go with a rhom with black Tahitian sand.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

mitchb said:


> I had always thought that the bottom doesn't reflect anything, just was based on the way that we view the reflection from outside the tank, unless there was a mirror or something shiny on the bottom?
> 
> If I could do it all over again with a new piranha I would get a rhom, the spilos look cool but depending on the size of a tank you can't beat a big rhom I don't think:
> 
> ...


Yes a rhom would be nice but my tank is a little too small for a XXL room. I had a rhom before that was around 8 inches and was't too amusing. I think a larger one would definitely be a lot more fun to own! A big diamond rhom is nice but they are rare to find at 14-15 inches.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> Yes a rhom would be nice but my tank is a little too small for a XXL room. I had a rhom before that was around 8 inches and was't too amusing. I think a larger one would definitely be a lot more fun to own! A big diamond rhom is nice but they are rare to find at 14-15 inches.


here we go again, your big tank syndrome is kick in Mike . I am still love fish but getting annoy with manual water change , and your is on hardwood floor so it is more annoy to wipe and clean when spill.


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

You could always get a rhom and grow it out  I swear they grow slower than clown loaches so you would have a lot of time. Did you end up getting rid of your big tank? 

I have heard that it is really hit or miss with rhom's moreso than other fish because they are only kept by themselves so when you get a shy or skittish one it is painfully obvious.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> here we go again, your big tank syndrome is kick in Mike . I am still love fish but getting annoy with manual water change , and your is on hardwood floor so it is more annoy to wipe and clean when spill.


David, I have to manually WC... with buckets lol. 2 big buckets a week. Python won't even fit on my faucet. Its terrible!!!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

mitchb said:


> You could always get a rhom and grow it out  I swear they grow slower than clown loaches so you would have a lot of time. Did you end up getting rid of your big tank?
> 
> I have heard that it is really hit or miss with rhom's moreso than other fish because they are only kept by themselves so when you get a shy or skittish one it is painfully obvious.


Mitch, my big tank went to earl, King El. He is having a lot of fun with it and added a lot of nice decor to it. Looked better than my bare tank lol.

Yea, that's the problem with specially ordering piranhas. You just don't know what you'll end up with! I'll have fun with these for now and see what's next on the wish list. Geryi looks very cool. I know aquascape sells quite the collection of piranhas in the USA.


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

For your python issue you might be able to go to home hardware and get a thin threaded attachment, that is what I needed when I had moved.

I feel your pain with buckets, it feels like a lot more work doing a 20 gallon water change than 100...

I had spoken to the underwater collection here a couple years ago and they were able to bring in fish from peru. 

That is great that someone with so much knowledge got your tank, I am sure it is packed with fish and looking great.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

mitchb said:


> For your python issue you might be able to go to home hardware and get a thin threaded attachment, that is what I needed when I had moved.
> 
> I feel your pain with buckets, it feels like a lot more work doing a 20 gallon water change than 100...
> 
> ...


I will try to see if I can find an adaptor for the python. Makes WC that much easier... lol.

Yea Sid brought in some piranhas before. I should ask him if he gets anything special on his list!


----------

